# In what ratio do you partition your 160gb hard disk???



## life31 (Apr 17, 2008)

I just bought a new 160 gb Seagate baracuda 7200 harddisk.


What i wanted to know is that in what ratio do you partition your 160gb hard disk???

What i have done is 10gb c: drive thats the system file and remaining i have made 40gb each!

Is that fine???? Or can you suggest something better.


----------



## confused (Apr 17, 2008)

total formatted capacity~148GB
i would do the foll:
C: 20GB OS and basic apps
D: 64GB Games.....
E: 64GB Music and Videos.....


----------



## life31 (Apr 17, 2008)

confused said:


> total formatted capacity~148GB
> i would do the foll:
> C: 20GB OS and basic apps
> D: 64GB Games.....
> E: 64GB Music and Videos.....


 
Hmmmmmmmmmm fine.....

Any specific reason for aloting 2ogb for c:

I usually dont save documents or pics in c: i mean in My document or My pics cos they may get lost incase if ther's a problem with OS???


----------



## confused (Apr 17, 2008)

life31 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm fine.....
> 
> Any specific reason for aloting 2ogb for c:
> 
> I usually dont save documents or pics in c: i mean in My document or My pics cos they may get lost incase if ther's a problem with OS???


you know for future proofing, coz VISTA's min requirements says min 15GB free space, remaining for virtual memory when needed.........

otherwise few years down the line you'll be forced to [EDIT] repartition..........


----------



## life31 (Apr 17, 2008)

confused said:


> you know for future proofing, coz VISTA's min requirements says min 15GB free space, remaining for virtual memory when needed.........
> 
> otherwise few years down the line you'll be forced to [EDIT] repartition..........


 

Hmm smart thinking.        

So incase if i plan to use vista in future the min should be 15gb. Ok never knew that. May be ill try to  do that incase if i  need to format it again in future.

Right now its totally blank only OS installed. My previous WD HD crashed.


----------



## confused (Apr 17, 2008)

life31 said:


> .......My previous WD HD crashed.


how many years did it run???
my 1st 20gb seagate lasted only 3&half years.....
2nd 80gb seagate is also 3&half years old ...........


----------



## life31 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ya mine too..
It was oct 2004 40gb. And WD has only 3yrs warrenty.

So descided to go for seagate.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2008)

around 15-20GB


----------



## aadipa (Apr 17, 2008)

40 GB - OS Home Drive
25 GB Work
70 GB Junk
10 GB Backup
2 GB SWAP (Size of RAM or Min 2GB)

I prefer installing apps in System partition so C is bigger. It will also keep your hibernate file, so a file as big as your RAM is also created there.
For work, if you are not into image/video/sound editing, 25 GB is much more than enough.
10 GB Backup will include a drive image after clean OS install + drivers + basic software. And it will have installers for most commonly used apps (I keep updating installers as and when new version comes).
Page file must be on a dedicated partition so that fragmentation will be reduced. I prefer to keep it same as my RAM and of fixed size (min and max value is set as same).
Rest all I can keep as JUNK/Songs/Videos/ISOs.. etc
If you use torrents/download manager a lot, then to reduce file fragmentation you can make a small partition to hold files while they are downloaded. After completion move them to JUNK partition.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 19, 2008)

it depends on ur preference.
No hard and fast rule
Mine goes like this.
C drive: the OS drive- 30 GB.
D: for movies: 35GB.
E: For Music Vids: 30GB
F:Songs:20GB
G:Softwares and Misc: 20GB
H: Downloads(for torrent and other download stuff)- 14GB
Total 149GB,
rest 11GB rests with GOD


----------



## life31 (Apr 19, 2008)

alok4best said:


> it depends on ur preference.
> No hard and fast rule
> Mine goes like this.
> C drive: the OS drive- 30 GB.
> ...


 

But practically i dont think there is total 160gb space which you can partition or manage.
As said by others its around 148gb and mine i think was areound 138gb


----------



## confused (Apr 19, 2008)

life31 said:


> and mine i think was areound 138gb


so less??  kya ho raha hai??


----------



## life31 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes thats true dude 

Does it matter if its SATA or IDE???? Cos mine is IDE i mean PATA


----------



## xbonez (Apr 19, 2008)

don't have a 160 gb HDD (i have a 250), but if i did, it wud be 40x4


----------



## confused (Apr 19, 2008)

life31 said:


> Yes thats true dude
> 
> Does it matter if its SATA or IDE???? Cos mine is IDE i mean PATA


AFAIK it doesnt matter on interface .........
but there is a limit for each mobo i think........


----------



## life31 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mobo ???  Lol confused .... I mean i am confused 

How does it depend on mobo????


----------



## napster007 (Apr 19, 2008)

it totally depends upon ur needs and the kind of data you have. No one can tell you how to partition ur HDD. it has to be based on your needs.


----------



## life31 (Apr 19, 2008)

napster007 said:


> it totally depends upon ur needs and the kind of data you have. No one can tell you how to partition ur HDD. it has to be based on your needs.


 
Rightly said dude. But was thinking about the minimum file alocated space.

I think incase if the partition size is big then the alocated sise is also larger. I mean something like "size on disk" is more as ompared to the actual size of the file.

That way youll waste a lot of space. Not of much imp though cos 160GB for home PC i mean personal use is quite more then enough if you don plan to save vids and movies


----------



## confused (Apr 20, 2008)

life31 said:


> Mobo ???  Lol confused .... I mean i am confused
> 
> How does it depend on mobo????


i remember reading somewhere a long time back that each mobo has a max capacity/limit of HDD memory it can take.... thats what i was reffering to.......


----------



## life31 (Apr 20, 2008)

confused said:


> i remember reading somewhere a long time back that each mobo has a max capacity/limit of HDD memory it can take.... thats what i was reffering to.......


 
Ha.... posibilities are there....

One more thing, I got one more guy saying that its due to the OS. Practically XP supports only 127GB HDD it seems.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 20, 2008)

life31 said:


> But practically i dont think there is total 160gb space which you can partition or manage.
> As said by others its around 148gb and mine i think was areound 138gb



I did say that Rest 11 GB rests with God..I think u didnt get it


----------

